# Ratio of snows to blues and juvies in the spread?



## TalkinQuack16 (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got my hands on 20 doz. econos and getting ready to paint. Wondering what everyone thinks about the ratio of blues and juvies in their snow spread. Before this 20 dozen we were running 21dozen and only 2 dozen were blues or juvies. How many of these econos should we make blues and juvies? Thanks in advance for the opinion!


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I started hunting blues made up maybe 5-10 % of a flock, Now, at least in my area they can be anywhere from 40-60% of a flock. Even so, remember that white is far more visible than gray, and visibility/numbers is what draws S&Bs...


----------



## snowgoosekilla1 (May 6, 2012)

Snow geese cant see the color blue, so you really only need white and grey and it depends which flyway you are hunting in, if you are in the central flyway, like me, i would say the ratio should be around snows-3 blues/juvies-1.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

White kills.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm trying to get to at least 60% snows and hopefully to 50% 50% in a few years. I want to match what the birds are. There is times when a guy wishes he had more blues and a time he wishes he had more white.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

PJ said:


> White kills.


Agreed. We use maybe 25% blues.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I've seen flocks of predominantly blues dive right into a flock of mostly snows and vice versa. I'm not sure it matters and repeat white is the most visible.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If you are hunting on a field that is snow mixed with black dirt try to place blues over snow and whites over dirt, its not as hard as it sounds. Try putting blues in family groups.


----------

